# Grease



## Vol

Dan Anderson with a little primer on "Grease".

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/article/in_the_shop_earlyspring_13/


----------



## deadmoose

I have previously used "not the cheapest, up maybe a tier or two" at TSC, Fleet Farm etc. With a new battery operated gun and some new equipment hopefully headed my way what should I look for in grease? And what should I expect to spend?


----------



## JD3430

I know 8530Hitech will disagree, but I would buy grease from the dealer where you bought the machine.
You may pay 50% more BUT:
1. You know it's quality grease made specifically for your equipment you bought there. 
2. What are we talking....another $40 a year on a $25,000 machine?
3. IF you DO have a bearing failure, you might be surprised to find the service dept may be a little more lenient on your service bill knowing you bought lubricants there..
I have never seen a dealer put wal mart or junk grease in any of my equipment.


----------



## deadmoose

Good points. I am not nor will not shop at Wally World for-well at all. So no need for me to have that conversation.

I am wondering more about synthetics and how much a decent product costs. Say at a farm store, dealer, or auto parts store. I have never looked too close at what I bought before. I grew up with grease as not being a regular requirement for anything. I have since changed from the way I wasn't taught.


----------



## deadmoose

JD-mind sharing what you pay for your dealer recommended grease?


----------



## JD3430

I use moly grease on loader and axle pivots and backhoe pivots.
I use urea greases on other bearings. Other than that, I'm not a grease snob enough to know better. 
Never had a bearing failure (wrapping heavily on wood headboard behind my bed with knuckles).


----------



## deadmoose

I should add that I would much prefer one type of grease. Main uses tractor/loader and hay equipment. As well as lawn mower and any other various uses.


----------



## Grateful11

They started using the grease linked below on just the baler but wound using on about everything. It's bit more than most general purpose greases but it's seem to be really good stuff. It meets all the specs for a JD round baler. I think it's less than $4/tube by the case.

JD Multi-Purpose SD Polyurea Grease

https://jdparts.deere.com/partsmkt/document/english/pmac/8180_fb_GreaseSpecialMultiPurpose.htm#_Multi-purpose_SD_polyurea_1


----------



## JD3430

I got the higher pressure moly grease idea from my backhoe and dump truck operator days.
The urea grease is great for all your baler bearings.


----------



## deadmoose

JD3430 said:


> I got the higher pressure moly grease idea from my backhoe and dump truck operator days.
> The urea grease is great for all your baler bearings.


What is the advantage there? Does it allow longer intervals without greasing? Better protection with neglect, or am I off base. As in do the benefits go away with more regular greasing?


----------



## JD3430

It leaves a moly coating on the wear surfaces once all the lubricant is squeezed out.


----------



## urednecku

I've been using Amalie brand, mostly because that's what the local bulk fuel plant carries, & they have been servicing a lot of the ag people in the area for I don't know how long. I paid $31.15, +tax, last July for a box of (I think) 10 tubes. The only problem I have found with it, seems if I get within about 12 inches of a fitting the stuff will jump from the equipment onto me.


----------



## deadmoose

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/grease/synthetic-polymeric-off-road-grease-nlgi-2/?code=GPOR2CR-CA

So I gather I am looking for something like this?


----------



## Kennyd

I use the JD brand Polyura grease in just about everything on my small tractor, right or wrong I dunno...but its convieniant to only have one type on hand.


----------



## bluefarmer

What brand do you use JD? I been using Lucas red-n-tacky on my backhoe, not real satisfied but it's what the oil co.sells


----------



## JD3430

I use New Holland CaseIH or Deere grease. I think NH is called Ambra. I just grab a case of grease when I'm at the green or blue dealer as almost a habit. I think they charge about $35 for a case?? 
I still buy grease at sears, Walmart once in a while, but try to avoid it.


----------



## MT hayer

I use Conoco or Chevron. I have used the cheap stuff in emergency, but it is better then nothing! A big thing to look for is the temp rating I have found. When you pickup your grease gun at 108 in the shade and oil is coming out the bottom, I think that is a bad sign. I will have to go look at my grease, but it is a blue capped tube called Maxforce? I will go look in the morning. It is a thinner, really tacky stuff. I have the Tacna, and one other one I like, again, I will check and report in the morning.


----------



## cornshucker

I like Castrol Pyroplex good shock load ratings and very good temp. rating been using it since back it was Drydene before they were bought out by Castrol. Also very tacky, very hard to wash off with a pressure washer.


----------



## bluefarmer

I was looking at 18 volt Milwaukee grease guns on eBay, a couple of them said two speed,is that a option or have they all got it


----------



## mlappin

We use Citgo CM grease, Construction/mining. Is a lithoplex grease, have hand cleaner of some sort around as you get it on your hands and you can't wipe it of, just smears every where. Buy it by the case, eight boxes per case?


----------



## Vol

bluefarmer said:


> I was looking at 18 volt Milwaukee grease guns on eBay, a couple of them said two speed,is that a option or have they all got it


That is a relatively new deal(2 speed)....they all don't have them as those of what will be the old stock(mine) will not have them. I would want to see it specifically listed to be sure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## panhandle9400

We use 120lb barrels on a air operated grease gun system, mystic and lucas red an tacky


----------



## Waterway64

Panhandle9400 I've been using those brands to. However the other day I watched a demonstration of Shaefer synthetic oil and grease. I was impressed with what I saw. Are you familiar with their products? I think I will try them. Mel


----------



## deadmoose

Mechanic at work swears by Shaefer. He uses on the family farm. Says he would rather pay more for grease than buy and replace more bearings.


----------



## Mike120

I use Shaefer grease and like the stuff.


----------



## Bonfire

I use EP lube from Royal Oil Co.

http://royaloilus.com/products/greases/ep-industrial-lube/


----------



## mlappin

A friend gave me a high dollar tube of synthetic grease, I guess they use it on the pavers and rollers, $25 a tube.

Worked real good actually, not good enough to pay that price, but still good stuff.


----------

